# Chuyên phân phối máy lạnh âm trần Daikin dòng tiết kiệm điện (Inverter) – Gas R32 mẫu mới 2020



## adkytl (7 Tháng hai 2020)

*DỊCH VỤ TƯ VẤN – KHẢO SÁT – LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHUYÊN NGHIỆP*

_*Công ty điện lạnh Ánh Sao, đại lý điều hòa Daikin chính thức:*_

Chuyên cung cấp các dòng điều hòa thương mại Daikin: _Âm trần Cassette, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Áp trần, Tủ đứng, Hệ thống Multi,...._
Miễn phí tư vấn - khảo sát - thiết kế. Báo giá theo công trình thực tế
Dịch vụ thi công, lắp đặt với đội ngũ kỹ thuật giỏi, kinh nghiệm dày dặn.
*HOTLINE KỸ THUẬT TRƯỞNG: 0909 400 608 MR VIỆT (24/7)*
*TEL: ☎ 0909 588 116   ☎ 028 22 155 026*​





​
_*Ánh Sao cung cấp bảng giá chi tiết máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter cho quý khách tiện tham khảo*_









​

*TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT CỦA MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN*

*CÔNG NGHỆ INVERTER, TIẾT KIỆM ĐIỆN*

Công nghệ Inverter là công nghệ tiên tiến nhất hiện nay mà bất kỳ hãng máy lạnh nào cũng hướng đến. Âm trần Daikin FCFC được trang bị công nghệ biến tần Inverter thay đổi tần số của máy nén, vừa giúp tiết kiệm điện do máy không phải ngừng và khởi động nhiều lần, vừa duy trì nhiệt độ thích hợp cho người sử dụng, tránh gây nên tình trạng quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh gây mất thoải mái.
So với các dòng sản phẩm không sử dụng công nghệ Inverter trước đây, dòng sản phẩm mới  tiêu thụ năng lượng ít hơn khoảng 50%. Làm lạnh nhanh và hiệu quả với mức tiêu thụ điện ít hơn.




​
*LUỒNG GIÓ THỔI 360º DỄ CHỊU VÀ LÀM LẠNH NHANH*

Máy lạnh âm trần FCFC với thiết kế luồng gió tuần hoàn làm mát toàn bộ căn phòng mang lại cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho người sử dụng  Hướng gió có thể điều chỉnh riêng cho mỗi miệng gió để đạt được sự phân phối gió tối ưu nhất.





​
*ĐIỀU KHIỂN TÙY CHỌN: ĐIỀU KHIỂN DÂY / ĐIỀU KHIỂN TỪ XA*

Điều khiển âm trần Daikin FCFC với thiết kế hiện đại, đơn giản, lớp vỏ có màu trắng hài hòa với nội thất không gian sử dụng. Thao tác điều khiển vô cùng đơn giản và tiện dụng.





​
*TRANG BỊ BƠM NƯỚC XẢ*

Máy lạnh âm trần FCFC được tích hợp hệ thống bơm nước xả được trang bị như phụ kiện tiêu chuẩn của máy với độ nâng 850mm. Nước thoát dễ dàng hơn, không gặp phải tình trạng nước chảy ào ào từ dàn lạnh.





​
_*SỬ DỤNG GAS R32*_

Môi chất lạnh gas 32 mới nhất với hiệu suất làm lạnh cao và thân thiện môi trường so với các dòng gas trước như R22, R410A.





​

_Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành TPHCM, giao hàng & lắp đặt trong vòng 24h_
_Đội ngũ kỹ thuật lắp đặt giỏi, kinh nghiệm dày dặn_
_Bảo hành chính hãng 1 năm toàn bộ thiết bị, 5 năm cho máy nén_






*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ ÁNH SAO*
VP: _702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
EMAIL: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
DT:  0909 588 116  0909 400 608  028 22 155 026


----------

